# All "Feed Me Please" photos in here!



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

The "free feeding" thread on the Cat Chat forum got me thinking about this topic. I thought it might be fun to show your kitties who love to stare at you, in the hopes that staring will get you off your duff, and feed them their dinner! :lol:


----------



## brokenrose (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL! :lol: The little beggers!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is Miss Cleo, hanging out in front of the "treat" cabinet, trying to hypnotize me with her eyes!











[/quote]


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Awe.....Silly Cloe.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby trying his hardest to convince me to give him Purina rather than Bozita. :lol:

It didnt work by the way :twisted:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't know if I could be that strong, Allie. I mean, look at that face! :luv


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

My cats get so riled up while I'm butchering their dinner
that only one photo simply does not do them justice.
here are my cats trying to escape from behind a set of
rubber band secured French doors to investigate dinner.

*Will my Cats finally
Come out of the Closet?*

Click Photo to See Video


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Orlando waits patiently on the counter because he gets his food up there with the Cosequin added.
[attachment=2:3i704pjy]Orlando waits.jpg[/attachment:3i704pjy]

In this picture Pepper is waiting patiently for Charlie to finish eating.
[attachment=1:3i704pjy]Pepper waits.jpg[/attachment:3i704pjy]

And then there are those who are VERY IMPATIENT!!!
[attachment=0:3i704pjy]Scottie eats.jpg[/attachment:3i704pjy]


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

katlover13 - Orlando's first photo captures the "why haven't you fed me yet" expression perfectly!
my cats keep going out of character every time I whip out my camera... - so nice shot!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Lucy loves to come and sit right in front of my computer screen, and just stare at me, letting me know it's close to dinner time. The day I took this, she sat there for like 5 min, with her little pink tongue sticking out like this the whole time!









Patches from yesterday, right before her noon feeding. How can you resist that sweet little face? :luv 









Team effort...........Patches was getting a bit tired of waiting! :lol:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Muffin had the best one tonight. I was taking cute pics of him, tough 'cause he thinks 'closeup' means CLOSE UP (the camera's nose, lol). And he posed so cute...with his little 'feed me eyes' I couldn't resist!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

How about a feed me video?

The dinner stampede.

They do this every night when I get up from my computer to get ready for bed.

This isn't their most impressive stampede -- I should have waited until they were both near my chair (or both on top of the bookcase!)


----------



## rescuecatsrule (Nov 29, 2007)

Dylan's normal "Feed Me!!!" face:










(he was sat on the settee giving me the "feed me!!!" Look)


----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

librarychick said:


> Muffin had the best one tonight. I was taking cute pics of him, tough 'cause he thinks 'closeup' means CLOSE UP (the camera's nose, lol). And he posed so cute...with his little 'feed me eyes' I couldn't resist!


Muffin looks like my Nemo


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Does this count? They're tired of waiting and are contemplating getting their own dinner. :lol:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

furbabylover they definitely look the same! How old is Nemo??? I love the little white bits one their nose, looks like he dipped his face in milk


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

librarychick said:


> furbabylover they definitely look the same! How old is Nemo??? I love the little white bits one their nose, looks like he dipped his face in milk


Nemo was about 3 months old in this picture,he is now 8 months old!I love that spot of white on his face too Muffin looks so much like him


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Bethany your black kitty on the flickr video has the most wonderful intense golden eyes! So expressive!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Buahahaha, Buddy was actually SCREAMING "FEED ME" when this picture was taken. He's not much for staring, he'd rather get his message heard loud and clear


----------



## aquagirl900 (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't have any pictures yet...but all three of mine stampede over to the cat tower (where i feed them) whenever I feed the dogs because they know they're next...then they start meowing over and over until I feed them...I call it the "feed me" choir!


----------

